# Diw old school duck and goose



## haddenhailers (May 4, 2014)

Here's a call I made out of some wood I got from @sbwertz a while back. I had it stabilized, cause I just have everything stabilized lol. The goose call is out of some wood I got from @mja979. Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2014)

That's a heckuva pair!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 4, 2014)

They don't exactly match cause of the grain being darker in the goose but I'm digging it! Thanks Henry!

Andrew


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2014)

Damn -You call makers are a persnickety bunch. Those look amazing to me and look like they were from the same piece of wood. Call makers have to be the best collective bunch of finishers here. That finish is just undeniable. Hats off to you Andrew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## haddenhailers (May 4, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn -You call makers are a persnickety bunch. Those look amazing to me and look like they were from the same piece of wood. Call makers have to be the best collective bunch of finishers here. That finish is just undeniable. Hats off to you Andrew.


Thank you sir! Much easier to finish something when it's spinning than sitting still lol

Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2014)

Another job well done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 4, 2014)

Great job Andrew. Again

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 5, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn -You call makers are a persnickety bunch. Those look amazing to me and look like they were from the same piece of wood. Call makers have to be the best collective bunch of finishers here. That finish is just undeniable. Hats off to you Andrew.



Well I mean if you look close that goose call has a black line the duck call doesn't and the duck call insert has extra sapwood so I guess you could call them a "set" if you aren't too picky . Andrew those are beautiful as always man and of course that finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 6, 2014)

NICE , NICE, NICE you did another stiller job on those Andrew !!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (May 9, 2014)

That is an awesome set Andrew! You are doing that old school look justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

